# Montaje Car-Audio en Activo



## jmanel (Oct 17, 2007)

Buenas tardes.

Alguien puede explicarme un poco como podria realizar un montaje en activo de 3 vias en un auto.
Me han  hablado maravillas del sonido en activo, que si no entendi mal sería conectar la salida del amplificador diréctamente al altavoz, sin pasar por ningun filtro.
 Es decir para 6 altavoces necesito 6 salidas de amplificador, por lo que pienso que deberé de montar 3 amplificador de 2 canales? y potencias adecuadas a cada pareja de altavoces.

De ser así el radio CD tiene 3 salidas para amplificador por lo que me quedo sin poder amplificar nada atrás. (Solo pensaba poner un Sub, pero que necesitaria amplificación).
Y habia previsto montarlo con una etapa monofónica, que de ser correcto lo dicho no podré montar.

Grácias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 17, 2007)

Hola jmanel.
Lo que tu llamas activo es efectivamente la conexión de los altavoces directamente al amplificador sin pasar por circuitos de recorte de frecuencia pasivos generalmente construidos alrededor de capacitores y bobinas ademas de resistencias.
Las principales ventajas de un sistema activo vs uno pasivo (mas común) son:
1 - Menor distorsión final al no tener componentes reactivos (que consumen energía) entre el parlante y el amplificador.
2 - Exacta separación de frecuencias en cada altavoz ya que electrónicamente tu le envias a cada amplificador el rango de frecuencias en el que trabaja el parlante conectado a él.
3 - Menor disipación de potencia en tus amplificador finales porque cada amplificador reproduce un rango de frecuencias definido.
4 - Sonido con agudos mas nitidos y graves mas profundos. Porque no hay pérdida de energía intermedia en componentes reactivos.

Como desventajas es que generalmente es mas caro porque como tu dices necesitas por lo menos 3 etapas finales (si se trata de triamplificación o separacion en graves, medios y agudos) o de 2 etapas de potencia finales (si se trata de biamplificación o separación en graves y medios-altos).

Si tu estereo tiene tres salidas para amplificación creo yo entender que deben ser canal izquierdo, derecho y una de sub. Si no mejor pasa el modelo del estereo para ver como es. Pero de todas maneras te comento que en car-audio es muy sencillo realizar biamplificador o triamplificación porque la mayoría de las potencias de buena marca tiene un sw que te permite hacer esto (por ejemplo una potencia de 4 canales puedes colocar los canales 1 y 2 con el sw en HI y a esos canales les conectas las bocinas de medios y agudos y en los canales 3 y 4 colocas el sw en LO y le conectas en puente el subwoofer. De este manera si la potencia es de 4 canales de 100 w cada uno tendrás una potencia de 100 watts en agudos por cada canal y de 300 watts en graves.

Si te parece te puedo ayudar a diseñar tu sistema pero necesito los datos como modelo de estero, modelo de amplificador, de parlantes laterales y subwoofer.

Te paso una foto donde conecté en biamplificación dos pionner 6*9 y dos sony de 12 con una potencia que permitía la  división activa.

saludos y suerte


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 17, 2007)

Aca van algunas fotos.
suerte
juan jose


----------



## jmanel (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola Juan Jose, ante todo grácias por tu respuesta, por el momento eres el único que lo ha hecho.
Mira intentare resolverte un poco tus dudas.

Aunque las mias creo que son mayores, a ver si entre los 2 configuramos algo.

Todos los componentes aun estan por decidir por lo que si te atreves y me ayudas mucho mejor.
De estereo estoy entre 3:
-Pionner P88RS
-Alpine CDA9887R
-Clarion DXZ 778RUSB
Si quieres los puedes ver en una tuenda española:
http://www.type-rsound.com/type-rsound/web.html?seccion=tienda&subseccion=caraudio

Mi intención seria intentar montar un 3 vias activo delante y detrás un subwofer con otro amplificador para lo que creo que necesitaria 4, que no sé como los puedo conectar a cualquiera de las fuentes.

Los parlantes estaba viendo marcas de hifi en una web de EEUU, aunque luego posiblemente los compre en España.
http://www.madisound.com/index.html
Estoy mirando algunos de la marca Scan Speak, que en hifi me han dicho que es muy buena, pero aún nada claro, lo único por el sitio del montaje los subs serian de 6"(16 cm) el medio de 5"(13 cm.) y el tweter aún por determinar, pero pequeño.
El problema que tengo es que la mayoria de parlantes de esta marca son de 8 Ohmios. Hay muchos que tampoco pone clara la potencia.

El subwofer trasero me gustaria montar un JL audio de 12" este de 4 Ohmios y 300 RMS.

Los amplificador me gustaria montar de la marca Steg, que también puedes ver en la página de Type-Rsound, la de los estereos.

La foto está bien pero al intentar verlo en detallle con un zoom se difumina mucho y no puedo apreciar detalles.

Grácias un Saludo.


----------



## jmanel (Oct 18, 2007)

Si puedes ayudarme mira las características de los altavoces Scan Speak, que he encontrado y centrate en los de 4 Ohmios.
http://www.solen.ca/

Aquí puedes ver todas las características.
Si puedes elige los que tu creas mejores, yo la verdad por ejemplo no sé si es bueno que tengan una frecuencia de resonancia alta o baja.

Un saludo. Grácias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 16, 2007)

Hola jmanel. Personalmente soy bastante tradicional a la hora de soluciones en car audio. De mi parte siempre trato de mantener la marca entre los componentes como estereo, parlantes, potencias, divisores, etc.
De las marcas que sugeriste cualquiera tiene sobrados puntos a favor para diseñar tu sistema de car audio hi fi. Yo voto por clarion y luego por pioneer.

Los parlantes para Hi end no me parecen para car audio ya que los parlantes para car audio tiene algunas caracteristicas que los diferencian de los de uso hogareño. Entre ellas son la elasticidad de las amortiguaciones y la durabilidad de los componentes, las inercias de los diafragmas mayores, impedancias mas bajas y estables y generalemente son de mayor calidad.

Si quieres puedes elegir una marca y vemos.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Novoa (Nov 16, 2007)

queria saber si alguien tiene diagramas de como conectar estereos y amplificadores completos con todo y bocinas desde ya gracias


----------



## jmanel (Nov 18, 2007)

Juan Jose, realmente no habia pensado en las propiedades como la elasticidad de las amortiguaciones y todos los otros factores que tu mencionas, realmente Scan Speak por ejemplo es una marca mas de casa, que para auto.

Cambiaré mi elección por que aunque para audio pueden ser geniales no lo son tanto par car-audio como tu dices.

Yo realmente estoy muy contento con clarion así que como fuente posiblemente también te haga caso.

En parlantes para car-audio seguramente me quedo con DLS, que tienen un sonido muy dulce, de los bajos ya se encargará el sub. 

Muchisimas grácias por tus sabias opiniones, seguimos en contacto ok?

Un Saludo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 18, 2007)

OK espero tu elección que seguramente será buena porque te has tomado el tiempo de averiguar sobre el tema antes de comprar. 
Generalmente llevan el auto a una tienda de car audio y lo llenan de potencias, woofer, parlantes 6 x9, tweters bala!  y todo lo que te puedas imaginar en el rubro. Y terminan escuchando un ruido alto en luagr de musica con calidad.
Pero, bueno, sobre gustos no hay nada scrito (no se si es vardad) como dicen por ahi.

suerte con tu eleccion.

mirare la marca de parlantes que mencionas y luego te subo mis comentarios, si te parece-

saludos y seguimos en contacto.

juan jose


----------



## jmanel (Nov 21, 2007)

Disculpa mi tardia respuesta y grácias por tus consejos, agradeceria me dijeras algo sobre que te parece DLS como marca...

Un Saludo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 28, 2007)

No la conozco personalmente, pero estube navegando la web y parecen de muy buena calidad- http://www.dls.se/en/car

La verdad que me gustaríaprobarlos ya que presentan buenas características dinamicas sus amplificador y bastate alta la presion sonora de sus altavoces o parlantes.

Un equipo podría ser ( estandar y NO de competición)
Un par de classic 428 en la delantera (son de 8 pulgadas y tiran 94 db de spl) alimentados con el estereo directamente.
Un para de tweters como por ejemplo los Up1C o UR1
Un subgrave activo como el ASB120 o elASB326.
Tambien se podría reemplazar el sub activo por una potencia y un par de wofers de 12 o 15 pulgadas......................................................la verdad que se puede hacer de todo!

y como estereo el alpine 988


bueno seguimos en cotcto, saludos y suerte

juan jose


----------



## maxep (Dic 3, 2007)

te recomiendo marcas no tann conocidas pero grandes marcas...
dd(digital design) y jl audio...otra cosa. los woofers kenwood tienen un resolucion en cuanto a sonido muy buena..
si puedes compra un componente jbl.. aqui estan algo de 300 pesos arg. (o sea unos 100dlrs como mucho)


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 4, 2007)

El mercado esta copado de marcas, y segun su fabricante, cada marca es la mejor. Si buscamos una solucion que calidad precio no se nos desmadre, busquemos en las gamas medias de todas las marcas.

Por lo general, es mejor una gama media de una mala marca que una gama baja de una buena marca.

He oído hablar de DLS. Podeis buscar información de MBQUART. En gama media es el summum.

Si vas a utilizar un sistema activo en su totalidad, te aconsejo te olvides de los kits de altavoces de dos vias, para buscar altavoces sueltos, ya que los divisores pasivos te los vas a tener que guardar. Hay tweeter de mucha calidad que van sueltos,al igual que medios.

La forma de conexión aconsejada es mas o menos la que a continuación te voy a describir.

Intenta que el divisor activo que utilices, tenga control de fase en algunos de sus canales, para optimizar el equipo al final de la instalación.








No te fijes en esta marca, las hay de todos los colores.

El divisor tiene la entrada  y las salidas LF, MF Y HF.

Un buen amplificador en clase D monoblock para tu subgrave te rendirá mucho mejor que uno AB normal,además de admitir mas carga, o dos subgraves para una ampliación.

Una etapa de potencia de 4x120W rms a cuatro canales te servirá para amplificar el resto del equipo, ten en cuenta que debe admitir los 2 Ohm del sistema de cada canal.

La conexión es lógica: la salida LF a la entrada de la etapa del subgrave. Sin ecualizacion, modo full range. Ganancia nominal. La salida MF  a los canales 1 y 2 de la etapa de cuatro vias, y la salida HF, la insertas al los canales 3 y 4 restantes de la etapa.


Acuerdate del cableado: cada cable a su altavoz desde la etapa, sin filtros ni divisores ni elementos de filtraje. Por lo tanto, en la parte delantera del vehiculo: 1 altavoz de medios-graves  conectado a la salida correspondiente y el tweeter, al igual que la otra parte, para componer los cuatro altavoces delanteros L Y R. 

Lo mismo en la parte trasera. Ahora conectas los cuatro altavoces de medios a las salidas 1 y 2 del amplificador de 4 canales, y los agudos, a las salidas 3 y 4. Todo funcionará perfectamente a 2 Ohm.

A la hora de poner en marcha el equipo, no le des mas que un poco de volumen.

Ajusta el corte del subgrave si va en caja y si es un 12" a 125Hz. El Canal de medios lo  haces funcionar desde 125hz a 6Khz, y el canal de agudos de 6Khz. en adelante.


Los ajustes definitivos debes hacerlos con lógica: No querras que a medio volumen de la fuente de sonido el equipo vaya al máximo, ten en cuenta que los autorradios que mencionas no saturan su salida de RCA cuando van al máximo,  por lo tanto:

pon los volúmenes de control del divisor al mínimo. 

Acto seguido pon el volúmen de la fuente al 90%, ´con la ecualización, loudness, faders, balances, etc a 0

Desconecta el RCA de los medios y los agudos.


ajusta el subgrave, a su frecuencia, 125, y le das volumen hasta que el sub empiece a saturar. Ese será el punto óptimo de ajuste. No intentes ajustar nada más, suena así por naturaleza, es un subgrave, solo emite vibraciones.

Desconecta el rca del subgrave, ya lo tienes ajustado.

Conecta el RCA de los medios. Lo pones a su frecuencia y lo mismo que antes, vas dando volúmen hasta que empiecen a saturar. Ese limite es el volumen optimo.

Ahora es la parte más delicada. Desconecta el sub y los medios, deja solo los tweeters. FRECUENCIA A 6kHZ. cuando estes seguro de este ajuste, lo mismo que antes. vas dando volúmen hasta que aprecies una ligera saturación. Piensa que este canal sacará poca potencia.

Hecho esto, tienes las tres vias ajustadas al punto. Coloca todos los RCA en su sitio y a disfrutar.

Solo queda observar las frecuencias graves-subgraves. La mejor forma es realizar la prueba con el ajuste de fase 0-180, a ojímetro, o sea, te encierras en el vehiculo, pones un temilla que tenga bastante subgrave, y pruebas con  la fase hasta que observes que la frecuencia de corte se solapa correctamente, y no se elimina. Las frecuencias de corte estan sobre los 100-150 Hz. Es muy importante este punto, y es el gran desconocido.


Verás que no hablo de marcas, modelos. Tras 20 años instalando te aconsejo que simplemente busques una calidad media de cualquier marca de prestigio.


La gente confunde buen sonido con marca buena. Una buena instalación con material sencillo suena mejor que una mala instalación con el mejor material del mercado.







Lo importante de este sistema es que cada canal trabaja en su rango.

Por cierto, el sistema va conectado a la salida rear del radio cd. Y en particular, te aconsejo que si quieres buena calidad de audio, te elijas ALPINE.

Si quieres calidad y te da igual que el radio te de problemas a los dos años, elige CLARION, y si quieres un buen sonido, y una buena durabilidad, PIONEER es lo que te va a funcionar mejor.

Mis oidos no notan la calidad de uno respecto al otro. Quiero decir con esto que la gente confunde de nuevo el concepto calidad. El mismo coche con diferentes radios, pocos son los que los reconocen. En 20 años no he conocido a nadie. Siempre hablo de radios de la misma gama y precio.

Suena mejor un radio marca PATO de hoy en dia, que un pioneer o un alpine de hace 20 años, y es logico porque la electrónica ha evolucionado.

Espero haber sido de utilidad con mi experiencia. Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 4, 2007)

[[[[  La gente *confunde buen sonido con marca buena*. Una buena instalación con material sencillo suena mejor que una mala instalación con el mejor material del mercado. [[[[[

Tecnicdeso, la mejor recomendación por lejos de este foro!.

Saludos y en todo de acuerdo.

Juan Jose


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola, disculpen por meterme en este foro de esta manera, pero encuentro la respuesta de tecnideso muy interesante al igual que las respuestas de Juan Jose, asi que me gustaria preguntarles algo.

en estos momentos me escuentro montando un sistema de audio en mi carro para competencia, lo que ustedes llaman activo aca en colombia es lo normal.

las preguntas son las siguientes:

1. el divisor de frecuencias es el mismo ecualizador que llamamos?
2. tengo dos amplificador, uno clase D y otro Cuatro canales.  los dos amplificador los puedo conectar a este divisor de frecuencias?
3. compre todo marca Power Bass, los ovalados 6x9 o coaxiales son de la refetencia 3xl, estos son de dos o de una via? http://www.powerbassusa.com/products/coaxials/3xl_coaxials.html los bajos son 4 de la misma marca ref S-12D http://www.powerbassusa.com/products/subwoofers/s_subwoofers.html los amplificador son los siguientes XA 1500D http://www.powerbassusa.com/products/amplificadorfiers/xa_class_d.html y el otro es ASA-600.4 http://www.powerbassusa.com/products/amplificadorfiers/asa_class_ab.html

Que me aconsejarian o mejor como me aconsejarian conectar todo este equipamento.

de ante mano muchas gracias por la atensión

Att.


JOSE BLADIMIR NAVARRO


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 7, 2007)

No siempre los sistemas van instalados en activo. Por ejemplo, si utilizas 6x9coaxiales, ya no estas trabajando en activo. Efectivamente les aplicas un corte hpf en la etapa, pero en la salida tienes divisores pasivos, que son los propios de los coaxiales.

Lo mismo ocurre en las puertas cuando instalamos un sistema pasivo de 2 vias separadas mediante el divisor que llevan. Aunque le estemos aplicando un corte alto, los divisores actúan para los dos altavoces restantes.

He visto que tienes mucho material adquirido. Lo dicho, el clase d es altamente eficiente para los subgraves. Seguramente es estable a 1 ohm, pero no te confíes instalando los cuatro al mismo canal. Esto funciona muy bien durante cortos periodos de tiempo, si le machacas mucho al final tendrás problemas propios de sobrecarga.

Utiliza una línea de alimentación de 35 mm de sección, tanto para el pos. como para el negativo. Es vital que los conectes LOS DOS a la bateria con un buen borne.

No escatimes en secciones. Tambien ten en cuenta que la batería de tu coche a lo mejor no puede suministrar toda la potencia que tu equipo requiere. Te aconsejo una batería seca. Las tienes en marca CALIBER, por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2007)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Utiliza una línea de alimentación de 35 mm de sección, tanto para el pos. como para el negativo. Es vital que los conectes LOS DOS a la bateria con un buen borne.



Personalmente estaño los conectores para mejorar la conductivilidad y disminuir la temperatura.

Cuando me refiero a estañar los conectores, quiere decir que coloco la ficha y el cable, unidos por una soldadura de estaño, luego si, la cierro

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 8, 2007)

Efectivamente dano, el conector debe estar estañado a ser posible, pero me referí con "borne" a los terminales de la batería, los que llevan la pinza con el tornillo y van agarrados a los pines de la batería. Recuerda también ubicar un fusible de al menos el doble del amperaje nominal del sistema de audio, y justo al lado de la batería.

Este fusible protege la línea en caso de accidente o pinzamiento de la linea de alimentación con la masa. No protege las sobrecargas de las etapas. Cada etapa tiene su fusible de protección, en su misma carcasa.


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Dic 11, 2007)

muchas gracias tecnideso y dano, lo de la bateria ya lo tengo resuelto le puse dos adicionales, no entiendo lo de 35mm de seccion? te refieres al largo del cable o al diametro del cable? y sera que me podrian regalar el diagrama de conexión de los bajos, recuerden que son cuatro para conectar a una planta clase D y en lo posible que la conexión nos quede a 1 Ohm.

muchas gracias.

Att.


El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## elmanzano (Feb 27, 2008)

jmanel dijo:
			
		

> Disculpa mi tardia respuesta y grácias por tus consejos, agradeceria me dijeras algo sobre que te parece DLS como marca...
> 
> Un Saludo.



Hola jmanuel
Mi nombre es Jaime y soy aficionado al car audio en modalidad calidad de sonido, ya que andas buscando el juego de bocinas ideal, que realmente existe en el gusto personal de cada uno de nosotros, te recomiendo ampliamente el juego de bocinas de la marca PHD serie TRAXX, son italianos estos altavoces pero con un sonido muy nitido, en lo personal yo tengo un juego instalado en mi auto y se escucha muy claro muy definido y por el lado de los subwoofers para completar el rango de frequencias te recomiendo muy ampliamente con fines de calidad de sonido la marca JL Audio yo creo que con dos subwoofers de 8" modelo W3 de JL Audio y los altavoces PHD tendrias un equipo para satisfacer gustos muy exigentes y te aseguro que estarias muy satisfecho con la calidad de sonido que produce esa combinacion.
como tip te recomiendo un estereo de muy buena calidad que de preferencia tenga integrado equalizador y crossover tal como Alpine o Eclipse incluso algunos modelos de Pioneer, y un par de amplificador de la marca de tu preferencia que con gusto te podria orientar y recomendarte unas muy buenas opciones e incluso puedo si tu quieres ayudarte a que una vez que tengas tus subwoofers a construir una caja que suene de acuerdo a tus gustos musicales
un saludo


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 8, 2008)

Hola elmanzano. Como ya comenté anteriormente, no hay ninguna marca ideal, ni ningún fabricante maravilloso. Por lo general, un altavoz capaz de resonar bien en un recinto sonará bien, sin embargo, el mejor altavoz del mercado en un recinto mal diseñado o mal cubicado, jamas resonará bien, por mucho que nos esforcemos y ajustemos.

A los instaladores aficionados les ocurre que, a fuerza de costumbre, su oido se acopla al sonido de su montaje, dando la impresión de un sonido inmejorable. Esto junto al apego y cariño hacia su posesión, hace que crean que lo mejor es lo suyo.



Los instaladores profesionales, a fuerza de oir muchos montajes diariamente, son los que son capaces de emitir un juicio imparcial acerca de lo que suena bien o suena mal, ya que su oído esta en ninguna parte, y en todas, y no tienen ese apego subjetivo hacia los componentes de un cierto montaje.

Hablar de esta marca es buena y la otra mejor, dejando otras de lado, es muy subjetivo. 

Como ya se dijo, Elmanzano, un buen profesional obtendrá mayores resultados y mas presion acustica con un material mediocre en su taller con su instrumental, que un aficionado de domingo, en la calle, con el mejor material del mercado.

Puede que esto haga que muchos aficionados se me echen al cuello, pero es la realidad.

Son años de estudio, experiencia, pericia y haber andado por este mundo, lo que hace un profesional.

Tambien les digo que probablemente un buen profesional del Audio e Instalación, si tu le das una paleta, un saco de cemento y ladrillos, te hará una pared, pero un buen albañil te la hará recta y no va a caer, y el instalador profesional probablemente haga una pared torcida y al primer viento la pared va al suelo.

Saludos.


----------



## wille (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro por eso no había comentado nada antes, pero espero que aceptes mi consejo, me dedico al montar caraudio desde hace años, y por eso te aconsejo que si no tienes claro como montar un 3 vias no lo montes , te diré algunos problemas que te encontraras si no sabes muy bien como hacerlo

1.¿donde pondrás el medio?, si lo vas a poner en la puerta encima del woofer, hay kits de 2 vias que suenan extremadamente bien en bajas frecuencias sin afectar al rango medio
2. las fases, el medio de la izquierda quedará muchísimo mas cerca de ti que el de la derecha, pero ambos tienen que tener la misma fase, (invertida respecto a los agudos y graves, pero si la posición no es correcta , tendrás graves cancelaciones y las voces sonarán desfasada e ilocalizables en un escenario imaginario
3. el medio de la izquierda si lo pones en la puerta, a media altura también estará muy lejos del tweeter,( en un 2 vías, el midwoofer, está abajo del todo de la puerta por lo que la distancia es aproximadamente la misma que la del tweeter respecto al oyente, pero con el medio en la parte alta de la puerta las distancias son muy distintas
4.para solucionar en gran parte esto, tendrías que poner los medios en el salpicadero , con el problema del cristal que multiplicará las frecuencias mas altas que reproduzca, por lo que si no estas familiarizado con los cortes de frecuencia especialmente el orden y factor Q, tendrás graves problemas para regularlo.
Esto es lo mas básico, si no solucionas todo esto, no puedes tener un sonido ni medianamente aceptable, aunque te gastes 20.000$ en los componentes

Mi consejo es que si quieres iniciarte en los filtros activos, pongas un sistema biamplificado, con un sistema especifico para coche, con un tw que baje bien asta 2500Hz (Fs entorno a 1700Hz o menos) y no van nada mal los woofers con ojiva , para salvar en parte el angulo de escucha del oyente aunque los hay muy buenos también sin ojiva. sobre todo los de cono de fibra de carbono, que se deforman menos y tienen la frecuencia de resonancia mas alta.aunque como siempre, los hay de otros materiales que también son muy buenos

como fuente para activo mejor la pioneer P88 aunque un Alpine de gama alta con el DSP  H701 seria mejor (y mas caro) de todas formas no hay ninguno que esté realmente completo, pero con lo que tiene el pioneer ya te puedes apañar muy bien


como consejo, te diré que al hacer los cortes, como la distancia de los wf y tw son diferentes, usa diferente orden para ambos, de esta forma tendrás una diferencia de 90º que te servirá como corrección, también es posible que debas cambiar la fase del wf de la izquierda para que esté en fase con el otro respecto al conductor, y a partir de ahí ya puedes empezar a regularlo, 30min seguidos y o mas o el oído se acostumbra, toma descansos de al menos otros 20 o 30 minutos, de esta forma lo puedes tener bien regulado, bien de verdad, en 5 o 6 dias, tampoco va mal tener a mano un buen equipo Hi-Fi en casa que suene realmente bien, para poder compararlos, tu objetivo debe ser que ambos suenen exactamente igual, no lo conseguirás porque no se puede3 pero te puedes acercas bastante, respecto a tímbrica, escenario, anchura y profundidad, vamos que el sonido te venga como so los altavoces estuvieran en el parachoques del coche pero a la altura de los ojos y separados 2 metros entre si.


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola, estuve leyendo los primeros posts donde indican las diferencias entre parlantes hi-fi y car audio. Estoy por armarme un home theater para un sonido 7.1. Para los satelites pensaba usar unos Boss de 4" (http://vehiculos.mercadolibre.com.ar/audio-parlantes/boss-4_OrderId_PRICE) y para el sub un Boss de 12" (_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-104791849-woofer-boss-audio-12-500w-linea-nueva-ch12-para-potencia-_JM_  o  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-107146581-woofer-boss-ch-123-800w-400w-rms-4-ohms-doble-bobina-oferta-_JM_).
El sub queria moverlo con una potenca de 50W que si me queda chica le pongo una de 80W y los satelites cada uno con 20W.
Creen que pueda andar esto asi?


----------



## Alejandro ocampo (Abr 12, 2011)

gracias por la información que hay aqui me a servido de mucho soy muy inexperto en esto pero quisiera instalar en mi auto un sistema de sonido no que suene durisimo obviamente sin descuidarlo peor lo que mas me gustaría es que su sonido sea bueno.

yo he heredado un sistema que abajo voy a describir  que puedo hacer con esto , en cuestion de calidad de sonido que le falta como se bebe conectar .

reproductor pionner 5050 3 salidas rca (iqz , der, sub)
amplificador logic plx500 5 ch  bass boost (puentiable) 
2 parlantes delanteros logic 250 W no rms
2 bandeja o parlantes traseros logic de 500 w no reales
un subwoofer kenword tornado de 1000W
les agradeceria que jusgaran , comentaran , me ayudaran a dafinir lo bueno y lo malo como se debe conectarpara una mejor calidad gracias por su colaboracion estare muy atento


----------

